
White dwarf flies around a black hole every 28 minutes - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/white-dwarf-flies-around-a-black-hole-every-28-minutes/
======
sevensor
Every 28 minutes! I can't begin even imagine the kinetic energy of that orbit.
It's just stupefying. Not to mention the centripetal force maintaining the
white dwarf in that orbit. Every time I think outer space is done blowing my
mind, I read another story like this.

